
Names and Locations of the Top People Killing the Planet - mountainplus
https://decolonialatlas.wordpress.com/2019/04/27/names-and-locations-of-the-top-100-people-killing-the-planet/
======
bartimus
So let's say a genie grants your wish and lets you remove all of those people
and companies. It wouldn't change a thing as long as consumer demand remains.

